# Estimating Clear Coat Thickness........



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've just bought a PTG so would it be fair to say that the best method of 'estimating' clear coat is a comparison between the door jamb and say a wing for example?
Many thanks for the help.
:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Most car that are factory sprayed keep that CC to a min, the issue is that the total amount does not give you individual layer unless you bought an expensive one.

John Tht.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve taken some measurements and the roof is 130 whereas the door shut 75. 
Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There are a few places that you can try to get an idea of the difference, traditionally under side of the bonnet doesn't have any clear coat, i'm sure i remember someone saying on here that the bottom of the doors is also a low spot for clear coat and on my 308, the top of the rear hatch aperture is flat, so no clear coat there either.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks gents for the information. Invaluable. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I checked thicknesses in both the areas mentioned above and measurements were around 60 microns. 
Given, for example, the outer side of the bonnet comes in at approx 130 microns surely there can’t be approximately 70 microns of clearcoat ??????



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

wyliss said:


> I checked thicknesses in both the areas mentioned above and measurements were around 60 microns.
> Given, for example, the outer side of the bonnet comes in at approx 130 microns surely there can't be approximately 70 microns of clearcoat ??????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why what is wrong with 70 microns of clear coat? Keep in mind that colour coat is very thin. To me 70 microns of clear coat sounds right.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Dimitri for replying. 
I measured the door on a relatively new Porsche yesterday and at the bottom of it measured 70 and the top 130. Seemed bizarre but it was a new car and I now it hasn’t had paintwork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

wyliss said:


> Thanks Dimitri for replying.
> I measured the door on a relatively new Porsche yesterday and at the bottom of it measured 70 and the top 130. Seemed bizarre but it was a new car and I now it hasn't had paintwork.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very weird, we are talking about the same door panel right? Which PDG are you using, does it has a cable with the sensor attached or is one were you stick the PDG on the panel?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

These are sanding figure from Jason Rose & Kevin Brown..
They start with bare paint themeasures are at each stage, so that would be 70microns less these figures.

Wet Sand Measures
Bare Paint 5.16 t/mils
Sand 4.31
Cut 3.94
Polish 3.88

John Tht.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

DimitriUK said:


> That is very weird, we are talking about the same door panel right? Which PDG are you using, does it has a cable with the sensor attached or is one were you stick the PDG on the panel?


The PTG has not got the separate probe it is one where it is pressed against the panel. I'll try it again tomorrow and report back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> These are sanding figure from Jason Rose & Kevin Brown..
> They start with bare paint themeasures are at each stage, so that would be 70microns less these figures.
> 
> Wet Sand Measures
> ...


Hi
What is the above from? 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

